# Temp control 0.05 ohm coil



## moey0208 (26/6/16)

Hi there guys. So recently ive had this urge to get massive clouds and with my cuboid mini and moonshot thank im trying to build a 0.05 ohm coil or slightly higher. My tank uses a dual coil system so id like to know what wire and gauge i should use and whether it be twisted etc. Etc. Thanks.


----------



## Yiannaki (26/6/16)

moey0208 said:


> Hi there guys. So recently ive had this urge to get massive clouds and with my cuboid mini and moonshot thank im trying to build a 0.05 ohm coil or slightly higher. My tank uses a dual coil system so id like to know what wire and gauge i should use and whether it be twisted etc. Etc. Thanks.


Hey bud.

So because you're aiming for 0.05 on temp control. I'm going to assume you want to use Ni200?

I'm going to advise you that stainless steel would probably be a better option for clouds, and still do temp control.

You're going to want to probably find some SS caption wire to get some above average clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

